# Super Strong Cannabutter Recipe?



## justgrowit (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it possible to double the potency of cannabutter by this simple method? First make sure you maximize your cannabis yield using the crock pot method.

- maximize the amount of finely ground cannabis
- use less better / to cannabis for a more potent result

But here's my question. Why not _repeat_ the process, using cannabutter _instead_ of regular butter in another crock pot session? Has anyone tried this?


----------



## WeedChip (Oct 8, 2011)

Not sure on the answer to your question but there is a limit to the amount of THC the butter will absorb, absorption slows as the butter becomes more saturated so you waste more and more the stronger you make your butter. 

You could try a recipie that uses more butter per serving to increase the strength of the final product, but you've probably thought of that


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2011)

yep it works, but only to an extent, you gotta make sure you don't overload the butter.

but yes, I have doublecooked butter before and came out with SUPER POTENT results that were overwealming!


----------



## justgrowit (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks bro...


----------



## panhead (Oct 8, 2011)

Whats overloading the butter ?

I dont see how thats possible,i just made butter using an ounce of hash in the 1st batch & 50 grams hash in the 2nd batch,both pounds of butter broke down the hash to oil form where it blended in with the butter.

I dont think its possible to overload butter with thc.


----------



## poplars (Oct 8, 2011)

panhead said:


> Whats overloading the butter ?
> 
> I dont see how thats possible,i just made butter using an ounce of hash in the 1st batch & 50 grams hash in the 2nd batch,both pounds of butter broke down the hash to oil form where it blended in with the butter.
> 
> I dont think its possible to overload butter with thc.




anythings possible, because it hasn't been studied we can't be sure... I do know that it can hold a LOT though...


----------



## ClamDigger (Oct 9, 2011)

coconut oil is a more pure form of fat, 
butter is 80% fat (read the nutritional information, 8g fat per 10g serving)
coconut oil is 100% fat.
10g of fat per 10g serving.
because the THC binds to the fat molecules, and coconut oil has more fat then butter, coconut oil is going to yeild a more potent product.

i just made a batch,
1LB (454g) of Pure Coconut Oil ($10.99)
1 Yogurt Container PACKED full of small nug, cut with knife when frozen (it crumbles easily when frozen)
and about 2 cups of water.
put the oil and water in crock pot on high until you see the first sign of boiling (bubbles forming on the edge of pot)
then add crushed weed, and stir frequently. when the mixture starts to boil turn down to Low and leave the lid half off, you want the mixture to simmer, so only boiling around the edges (dont fully BOIL, just barley bubbling around the edge). remember, your crock pot is probably different then mine, so watch closely.
after around 12 hours, pour thru a strainer lined with a few layers of cheesecloth, then wring the last of the oil from the weed, and let your water/oil mix cool in fridge. after a few hours in the fridge (it needs to fully cool down) a layer of oil will form at the top of your container, pour off the water into a different container and scrape up your tasty CannaCoconut oil!


----------



## orellej (Dec 8, 2012)

i used coconut oil instead of butter and it is many times as strong as the butter was, same recipe. i use an electric food processing grinder that turns everything into powder, then water and oil in a crock pot for 20 hours or so at 160 degrees. then i put a nylon over a container and filter the solids out.
as mentioned, the fat can only hook up with so much of the cannabis until you are just wasting it. i weigh out 4 grams of some cookies i made and that is plenty to take care of pain. with butter i had to eat a whole cookie.


----------



## CharasBros (Dec 10, 2012)

I think, that whole extraction techs been over complicated. Why not just grind hash with hot water in a blender and then filter it. that will solve first step -removing of fiber, and no need in use of expensive and hard to get solvents. Then next step can be adding hot oil into hot extract. As cannabiods are lipophlic it will bind with oil and separate from water content. To get more clean product last step can be repeated. Extraction with hot water can be improved by using ultasound cleaning batch, not so costly device.


----------



## Corso312 (Dec 10, 2012)

Two ounces of shake n trim n small bud per lb of butta is more than anyone can handle


----------



## Tomathy (Apr 1, 2013)

panhead said:


> Whats overloading the butter ?
> 
> I dont see how thats possible,i just made butter using an ounce of hash in the 1st batch & 50 grams hash in the 2nd batch,both pounds of butter broke down the hash to oil form where it blended in with the butter.
> 
> I dont think its possible to overload butter with thc.


You can put too much THC into butter, I have NO IDEA what the saturation limit is for butter/thc, but it's the same concept as any other solution. You can only dissolve so much into a solvent before you can't anymore.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Apr 1, 2013)

Adding lecithin will make the coconut oil even more bio-available.

check out the sticky in the cooking section by bad kitty smiles.


----------



## Confucious (Apr 1, 2013)

justgrowit said:


> Is it possible to double the potency of cannabutter by this simple method? First make sure you maximize your cannabis yield using the crock pot method.
> 
> - maximize the amount of finely ground cannabis
> - use less better / to cannabis for a more potent result
> ...


I have done this as well and it does call for some potent budder. I did this because I went a ahead and cooked my regular batch of budder with my trim using a pound of butter to 3 to 4 0z. of good dry cured trim and then strained it and all that good stuff after cooking it and went back and put it in the crock pot and threw about 7 g or so of some of my wax and re cooked for so long, then I just put it in dish and throw it in the fridge. Also make sure no to over cook or not to get to hot and burn up your product.


----------



## Confucious (Apr 1, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Two ounces of shake n trim n small bud per lb of butta is more than anyone can handle


LMFAO. hahahaha.


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 5, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> Two ounces of shake n trim n small bud per lb of butta is more than anyone can handle


bahahahahahahaha
we do 560 grams per lb of butter.


----------



## Corso312 (Apr 9, 2013)

You must be using absolute garbage fan leaves n schwag trim. That's way too much for quality trim n shake.


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 9, 2013)

Corso312 said:


> You must be using absolute garbage fan leaves n schwag trim. That's way too much for quality trim n shake.


no fan leaves. all popcorn and sugar leaf. our products have been lab tested and are the leading edibles in norcals top clubs. trim used is, 91 chem dog/og, gdp, gsc and blue dream. occasionally mix in sum cherry pie and kandy kush but that farmer blasts most of his trim.


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> no fan leaves. all popcorn and sugar leaf. our products have been lab tested and are the leading edibles in norcals top clubs. trim used is, 91 chem dog/og, gdp, gsc and blue dream. occasionally mix in sum cherry pie and kandy kush but that farmer blasts most of his trim.



right on man care to share any of your methods to guaranteeing a 100% active product?


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 9, 2013)

poplars said:


> right on man care to share any of your methods to guaranteeing a 100% active product?


we actually only achieved 97% activation. but pure analyticals said it was the highest rate of activation they had ever tested. we cook @220-230° for about 90 mins stirring every 5 mins or so


----------



## 2Kushed (Apr 9, 2013)

poplars said:


> right on man care to share any of your methods to guaranteeing a 100% active product?


First off Corso312, you crack me the fuck up!

The way you guarantee 100% active product is to watch the product decarb or to decarb by some other method, and then have your product lab tested.

I make EtOH extracted concentrate using 190-proof Everclear. After extraction, I purge material at 140F 5-10 hrs (as needed), and if I am going to make caps with it, I decarb. I put a beaker with hash in it in a pot of veg oil sitting on three Mason jar rings. I heat to 250F and watch the small bubbles that form as decarboxylation occurs. As soon as they stop, *Veolia! *I don't wait for the last bubble, as THC has started or will start dropping at that point.


----------



## 2Kushed (Apr 9, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> we actually only achieved 97% activation. but pure analyticals said it was the highest rate of activation they had ever tested. we cook @220-230° for about 90 mins stirring every 5 mins or so


97%, Impressive! If it is dry material that you decarbed, that is outstanding!


----------



## 2Kushed (Apr 9, 2013)

I just had some decarbed (252F, ~20min) QWET (190-proof Everclear) lab tested. I also use this for cookies (yes, I know) at the rate of 5-6 grams of hash to 1 cup Ghee. 1/2 cup of Ghee budder makes 35 small cookies. Dosage is 1-2 cookies. Three and I walk like I am drunk! I made this hash to put in caps. I think the bioavailability of just putting it in caps is not as good as mixing with coconut oil and then into caps.

_THC_:71.12%
_CBD_: 0.43%
_CBN_:3.75%
_THCV_:0.33%
_CBG_:2.75%
_CBC_:0.32%


----------



## poplars (Apr 9, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> First off Corso312, you crack me the fuck up!
> 
> The way you guarantee 100% active product is to watch the product decarb or to decarb by some other method, and then have your product lab tested.
> 
> I make EtOH extracted concentrate using 190-proof Everclear. After extraction, I purge material at 140F 5-10 hrs (as needed), and if I am going to make caps with it, I decarb. I put a beaker with hash in it in a pot of veg oil sitting on three Mason jar rings. I heat to 250F and watch the small bubbles that form as decarboxylation occurs. As soon as they stop, *Veolia! *I don't wait for the last bubble, as THC has started or will start dropping at that point.



yeah the skunk pharm oil bath, I did this method and I'm still finding that I don't get high even though I"m consuming the equivalent of 1.5 grams of bud in one capsule. dunno what's going on, I've tried lecithin, ghee, coconut oil, etc. not sure, I've been super high on edibles before so I"m not sure why it isn't working now when I have literally all the tools I need to get this going. hmm.


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 9, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> 97%, Impressive! If it is dry material that you decarbed, that is outstanding!


yes material was dry. thanks for the complement


----------



## 2Kushed (Apr 9, 2013)

poplars said:


> I"m consuming the equivalent of 1.5 grams of bud in one capsule.


How are you doing what you are doing?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Apr 9, 2013)

A quote from the Cannabutter for Dummies thread.
I love this.

"There was one time I put in 4 ounces to 4 sticks of butter; after was strained returned it to the crock pot tossed in another half stick butter and ADDED in 11 grams of bubble hash, waited 5 hours then unlike the first time, no straining, put in the freezer until solid and when removed from the water the hash stuck to the bottom of the butter. 3/6 people that tried that butter will never eat cannafood again. Long time medical patients too =/. Put it all on the double boiler mixed it up with a couple bars of hersheys chocolate and handed him a spoonful, he ate half of that spoonful.....That was the first time I had to sit and pray with a grown man and his wife, for 4 hours, I felt very very bad...Be careful....it can be traumatizing. - Friendly J"


----------



## poplars (Apr 10, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> How are you doing what you are doing?



QWET extraction of 15.5 grams of dank herb concentrated into 2 teaspoons of coconut oil. heated at 250 until CO2 bubbles tapered off. 

I followed skunk pharms frozen QWET extraction, the result of the first run was what I used. not sure if its as potent as it should be? it looked like pristine amber/orange oil. maybe I wasn't extracting as much in the first run as I suspected?


----------



## 2Kushed (Apr 11, 2013)

Is that about 1:1 (Oil to Oil), If so, that should have worked. I'll ask someone that makes these all the time and see what he has to say. It will be a couple of days


----------



## poplars (Apr 12, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> Is that about 1:1 (Oil to Oil), If so, that should have worked. I'll ask someone that makes these all the time and see what he has to say. It will be a couple of days


well after the alcohol was evaporated it was probably not a 1:1 ratio, probably more like 4:1 or something like that.


----------



## 2Kushed (Apr 16, 2013)

poplars said:


> well after the alcohol was evaporated it was probably not a 1:1 ratio, probably more like 4:1 or something like that.


4:1 what to what? My friend says he likes the strength of 1:1 and that it is a strong dose.


----------



## sacpirate (Apr 21, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> I just had some decarbed (252F, ~20min) QWET (190-proof Everclear) lab tested. I also use this for cookies (yes, I know) at the rate of 5-6 grams of hash to 1 cup Ghee. 1/2 cup of Ghee budder makes 35 small cookies. Dosage is 1-2 cookies. Three and I walk like I am drunk! I made this hash to put in caps. I think the bioavailability of just putting it in caps is not as good as mixing with coconut oil and then into caps.
> 
> _THC_:71.12%
> _CBD_: 0.43%
> ...


hey man it was great to meet you yesterday. i decided to do sum math to compare our views on dosage/strength. im curious on your iso/bho yield. i based my numbers on 15% return on a bho run. if we did a bho run with our material prior to a butter infusion and i got my typical 15-18% return, our products would contain over 28grams of bho per cup of butter or +7grams per stick if i infused the bho into butter.


----------



## mahjoun420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Has anyone on this board tried adding honey oil to already made cannabutter?


----------



## poplars (May 6, 2013)

mahjoun420 said:


> Has anyone on this board tried adding honey oil to already made cannabutter?



it will work fine, heat slowly and watch for saturation.


----------



## Mooobaby (May 23, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> First off Corso312, you crack me the fuck up!
> 
> The way you guarantee 100% active product is to watch the product decarb or to decarb by some other method, and then have your product lab tested.
> 
> I make EtOH extracted concentrate using 190-proof Everclear. After extraction, I purge material at 140F 5-10 hrs (as needed), and if I am going to make caps with it, I decarb. I put a beaker with hash in it in a pot of veg oil sitting on three Mason jar rings. I heat to 250F and watch the small bubbles that form as decarboxylation occurs. As soon as they stop, *Veolia! *I don't wait for the last bubble, as THC has started or will start dropping at that point.


Hey man, I have a couple questions for ya. . .can you pm me?


----------



## Dogenzengi (May 25, 2013)

Good Ideas!
great thread.

DZ


----------



## BluJayz (May 26, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> we actually only achieved 97% activation. but pure analyticals said it was the highest rate of activation they had ever tested. we cook @220-230° for about 90 mins stirring every 5 mins or so


This is after you decarb correct? 

What brought you to that temp? I go about 250F for 12 hr but without knowing the exact temp THC binds to fat molecules i'm flying blind. 

Also any reason you stir every 5 min as opposed to an hour?


----------



## sacpirate (May 27, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> This is after you decarb correct?
> 
> What brought you to that temp? I go about 250F for 12 hr but without knowing the exact temp THC binds to fat molecules i'm flying blind.
> 
> Also any reason you stir every 5 min as opposed to an hour?


The decarb takes place during the infusion so no we do not decarb prior. I stir so frequently to break off and or saturate as many tricombs as possible. Kinda like agitating bubble hash was my thought process. I also think it really helps speed up the entire process.


----------



## poplars (May 27, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> The decarb takes place during the infusion so no we do not decarb prior. I stir so frequently to break off and or saturate as many tricombs as possible. Kinda like agitating bubble hash was my thought process. I also think it really helps speed up the entire process.



according to skunk pharm, what that is doing is removing the boundry layer between saturated cannabinoid material and unsaturated material  definitely a very good practice to get into as an oil maker!!!

btw I achieved 100% activation (lab tested) with 0 CBN detected... used 240-250F following the decarboxylization scale, watching the bubble formation until it tapered off (which occures in sync with the decarboxylization graphs  there was also no THC-A detected.


----------



## BluJayz (May 28, 2013)

sacpirate said:


> The decarb takes place during the infusion so no we do not decarb prior. I stir so frequently to break off and or saturate as many tricombs as possible. Kinda like agitating bubble hash was my thought process. I also think it really helps speed up the entire process.


Wow 95% transformation with only 230F max for 90 min.... 




poplars said:


> according to skunk pharm, what that is doing is removing the boundry layer between saturated cannabinoid material and unsaturated material definitely a very good practice to get into as an oil maker!!!
> 
> btw I achieved 100% activation (lab tested) with 0 CBN detected... used 240-250F following the decarboxylization scale, watching the bubble formation until it tapered off (which occures in sync with the decarboxylization graphs  there was also no THC-A detected.


Meaning the multi hour one that is titrating the temperature up and down? The one I cant find online to link to at this moment lol.


----------



## poplars (May 28, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Wow 95% transformation with only 230F max for 90 min....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here you go 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2013)

why not heat in the butter to 252 for the 30 minutes and be done? would that not be as efficient as 230 for 90 min? that chart only goes to 51 minutes so it seems lower than 230 would work for 90 minutes...


----------



## BluJayz (May 28, 2013)

poplars said:


> here you go
> 
> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/


That's a different one then I was thinking but that's interesting. 

The pictures don't show any plant matter but I assume its the same when making first level oil?

Plant>Oil>hot bath @250F until bubbles stop? That would explain the bubbles in my crock pot coconut oil after decarbing...


----------



## greenghost420 (May 28, 2013)

that chart is based on a hexane extract also keep that in mind...


----------



## poplars (May 29, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> that chart is based on a hexane extract also keep that in mind...



keep it in mind, but realize that the research has been done and that's not a big enough variable to make a huge difference, the graph is still useable. 

and based on the test results of my capsules, I followed the 250 curve to a T, and it was exactly right, I had pretty much 100% activation (the test couldn't find any THCa....) or CBN... so idk, I follow what works, and this has proven itself to me to work.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 29, 2013)

how do you decarb?


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> how do you decarb?



I follow skunkpharm research's decarboxylization guide, but I do it in an oven at 250 degrees using a laser thermometer to know precisely when to start the timer when the oil hits 250F.

here's a digital copy of my lab results for the coconut oil capsules


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2013)

nice! i was curious if you decarbed in the butter or in the oven.those caps look good!


----------



## poplars (Jun 2, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> nice! i was curious if you decarbed in the butter or in the oven.those caps look good!



I decarbed IN the oil... you can do it using an oil bath at 250, or an oven at 250, or whatever other vessel you can think of to translate 250F efficiently (a hot plate perhaps...)


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2013)

decarbing in the butter seems less work, doing everything at once.


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 12, 2013)

once the oil hits 250 degrees, how long do you decarb for?


----------



## BeastGrow (Aug 12, 2013)

250 degrees is activation peak for cooking? decarbing? both?


----------



## stawawager (Sep 15, 2017)

WeedChip said:


> Not sure on the answer to your question but there is a limit to the amount of THC the butter will absorb, absorption slows as the butter becomes more saturated so you waste more and more the stronger you make your butter.
> 
> You could try a recipie that uses more butter per serving to increase the strength of the final product, but you've probably thought of that


Hi, what do you think of 3/4 oz frosty bud to 1 lb butter? Thanks.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 16, 2017)

panhead said:


> Whats overloading the butter ?
> 
> I dont see how thats possible,i just made butter using an ounce of hash in the 1st batch & 50 grams hash in the 2nd batch,both pounds of butter broke down the hash to oil form where it blended in with the butter.
> 
> I dont think its possible to overload butter with thc.


Of course its possible, that's very basic chemistry. Overloaded refers to saturated. Any solvent (in this case, fat) has a limit to how much of a solute (in this case THC/CBD/etc.) it can dissolve before it becomes *saturated. *When a solvent is saturated it cannot dissolve any more solute. You can try to “supersaturate” a solution but the excess solute will precipitate out. In this case, that might not be such a bad thing as it would still be present, just separated.

https://chem.libretexts.org/LibreTexts/Heartland_Community_College/HCC:_Chem_161/12:_Solutions/12.3:_Solubility_Limit_and_Saturation


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 16, 2017)

justgrowit said:


> Is it possible to double the potency of cannabutter by this simple method? First make sure you maximize your cannabis yield using the crock pot method.
> 
> - maximize the amount of finely ground cannabis
> - use less better / to cannabis for a more potent result
> ...


Because butter is only about 80% fat and nearly 20% water, each time you cook the butter you are reducing its water content. Because the solubility of THC & CBD is very low in water compared to fat, you are in effect increasing potency by reducing water volume alone. 100Ml of butter that is 80% (80ml) fat might absorb around 8 grams of pure THC based on some rough approximations, but the same 100Ml if 100% fat could absorb approximately 10 grams of pure THC. 

While I believe the solubility of THC is higher in fat than alcohol (someone may be able to correct me on this), I like to add a tbsp of rum or whiskey to my butter, mostly because it adds a whole new layer of taste to baked edibles. It may or may not increase potency, but I don't believe it does.


----------



## stawawager (Oct 18, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Of course its possible, that's very basic chemistry. Overloaded refers to saturated. Any solvent (in this case, fat) has a limit to how much of a solute (in this case THC/CBD/etc.) it can dissolve before it becomes *saturated. *When a solvent is saturated it cannot dissolve any more solute. You can try to “supersaturate” a solution but the excess solute will precipitate out. In this case, that might not be such a bad thing as it would still be present, just separated.
> 
> https://chem.libretexts.org/LibreTexts/Heartland_Community_College/HCC:_Chem_161/12:_Solutions/12.3:_Solubility_Limit_and_Saturation


Great link! I've been really curious about max sat. I'd hate to saturated beyond its capacity.
I use 1lb unsalted butter to 3/4 oz. of bud. Most butter makers recommend 1lb to 1oz. What is your preference?


----------



## stawawager (Oct 18, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Because butter is only about 80% fat and nearly 20% water, each time you cook the butter you are reducing its water content. Because the solubility of THC & CBD is very low in water compared to fat, you are in effect increasing potency by reducing water volume alone. 100Ml of butter that is 80% (80ml) fat might absorb around 8 grams of pure THC based on some rough approximations, but the same 100Ml if 100% fat could absorb approximately 10 grams of pure THC.
> 
> While I believe the solubility of THC is higher in fat than alcohol (someone may be able to correct me on this), I like to add a tbsp of rum or whiskey to my butter, mostly because it adds a whole new layer of taste to baked edibles. It may or may not increase potency, but I don't believe it does.


Rum or whiskey, that's a good idea. Maybe a little Kahlua?


----------



## stawawager (Oct 18, 2017)

cannetix Inc said:


> Because butter is only about 80% fat and nearly 20% water, each time you cook the butter you are reducing its water content. Because the solubility of THC & CBD is very low in water compared to fat, you are in effect increasing potency by reducing water volume alone. 100Ml of butter that is 80% (80ml) fat might absorb around 8 grams of pure THC based on some rough approximations, but the same 100Ml if 100% fat could absorb approximately 10 grams of pure THC.
> 
> While I believe the solubility of THC is higher in fat than alcohol (someone may be able to correct me on this), I like to add a tbsp of rum or whiskey to my butter, mostly because it adds a whole new layer of taste to baked edibles. It may or may not increase potency, but I don't believe it does.


Is this why we clarify it first? To get rid of water content you have to boil it correct? But we're not supposed to boil it right?


----------



## Cookie-Monster (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## stawawager (Nov 9, 2017)

Cookie-Monster said:


>


That's a big extra step. Just go straight into the butter with the D carb, simmer then strain.

Or like I do, put the ground Decarb in simmering water, then add butter and then strain flushing lump with hot water. Cool / separate.

I'm noticing that a lot of people don't boil in water first, I thought that was an necessary step?


----------



## Cookie-Monster (Nov 14, 2017)

stawawager said:


> That's a big extra step. Just go straight into the butter with the D carb, simmer then strain.
> 
> Or like I do, put the ground Decarb in simmering water, then add butter and then strain flushing lump with hot water. Cool / separate.
> 
> I'm noticing that a lot of people don't boil in water first, I thought that was an necessary step?


I just have this silly idea that it tastes cleaner. plus straining butter with a coffee filter takes a lot of time. then again, cheese cloth works too lol


----------

